# What do you think of this old block plane?



## notdan (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm looking to buy a new block plane for little money. Found this guy nearby for sale for about $20 but I don't know much about these things. Do you think I'd be able to fix it up? Would it be a good deal to buy or no? I think it is a stanley 60 1/2.


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

Looks like a relatively recent stanley 60 1/2. Doesn't need much fixing up. Not sure id pay $20 for it but it's not a bad price. I would try it at $15.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Good deal on a great block plane. I love and use mine daily.


----------



## RichardHillius (Oct 19, 2013)

The Stanley 60 1/2 is my favorite block plane out of all the ones I own. The size fits perfect in my hand. Depending on your region $20 might be a fair price. It would be a bit high when I lived in North Carolina but would be a bargain now that I'm in Colorado.

All the parts look like they are there and the pictures don't show any major damage.


----------



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

Warning, you are now being seduced by the sirens on the lake of iron sharpening madness. Tread carefully as once you submerge below the water, there is no going back and you may not live to see the sharp end of the plane.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Colour is called "Cordovan" and was one of the last models built in the US before Stanley went to England.  I have a 9-1/2 version. Been using it quite a bit lately. Good plane.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Not tryin to rain on your parade, but is that a split in the metal of the sole running from the front to the corner of the mouth. It also looks like it might have a hair line crack on the opposite side of the sole.

I bought a Stanley 4 1/2 for a what I thought was a decent price on ebay. Spent about 10-15 minutes with it on a piece of 220 wet dry. Yup, found a hairline crack at the corner of the mouth. It really doesn't hamper the effectiveness of the plane. Hopefully, the cracks I'm seeing won't effect yours either.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Adjustable mouth on there bob. Have a 60 1/2 and it's awesome.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I had no idea. Guess I should keep my thoughts to myself.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

That is a great plane. I still have the one I bought new in the early 70's and I still use it on every project. I would pay $20 for it.


----------



## notdan (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I got it ordered!


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

My son found one for a buck at the neighborhood's annual garage sale. I wanted to wring his little neck. In fact I sent him back to the widow from who he bought it to offer her another two bucks. The daughter was there and wouldn't take the money. Seems that the old man was a tradesman at GM and a non-stop tinkerer, and for years at the annual sale they had bringing out more and more of his stuff in an attempt to get rid of it. Cripes, the treasures that lurk just under your nose.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Wonder what engineering/design genius came up with that color? Cordovan?
Great little plane.
Mine is the English version. Took some tweekin', but it works just fine now.
Bill


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I have an identical one in black and I use it all the time, latest yesterday. The only thing I don't like about it is that it's easy to inadvertently loosen the cap lever while working with it. Maybe my lack of skill, but no big deal.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I have one just like it but it's missing the the front lever(I think that's what it's called?),it does work without it but I should buy one ,have seen the part on ebay but the seller would not ship it to Canada!


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Okay just found this forum topic. If those are the only pictures you saw prior to buying that plane, and the seller did not specifically mention the cracks and blown out sole, you should definitely complain/return. Not obvious at all, your pictures on the other forum make the point that these don't. You shouldn't let the seller get away with that, and after all is said and done I'd leave negative feedback to alert others (I am assuming an eBay-like structure to where you bought this from, since I'm not sure if you mentioned that). Maybe this is just some old granny selling her dead husband's tools, but if this is from a bigger operation, people should know.

Edit: Your wording makes it sound like a Craigslist transaction. I guess negative feedback will not be possible. Good luck!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

^ what are you talking about? It's an adjustable mouth plane…. thet're not cracks, the sole ain't busted out…

Edit- i think there's another post with a block plane that's blown..


----------

